# What size collar?



## KatieJane (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm getting my Chihuahua puppy this weekend and wondered what size collar I would need to get for her. Its just for her identity tag and not for using with a lead. I would be grateful for any advise
x:love1:


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

You need to measure her neck in order to find the right size. Many young Chis require kitten. Pillars because most dog collars are too small for their little necks. 


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

When Kahlua was a puppy, she wore one of the tiniest collars available; and yes like Ashley said, kitten ones work great too!

Generally, the rule is you want to be able to fit 2 fingers under the collar; any more may be too loose and they can slip out; but you also don't want it too tight.


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> You need to measure her neck in order to find the right size. Many young Chis require kitten. Pillars because most dog collars are too small for their little necks.


Kalisee had a cat collar because puppy ones were too big. Now she has grown she can wear puppy ones.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

PetSmart has tiny little dog collars. Measure her neck. I got one from 6 to 9" long!


----------



## KatieJane (Sep 19, 2012)

I don't get her until Saturday and wanted to get the collar before so wont be able to measure her. Was just wondering if anyone had a puppy atm and give me a rough idea of cm


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

When Gemma was 10 weeks, her neck was about 6.2 inches. She weighed around 1.5lbs then. Now she is 7 months and her neck is 7 inches and she weighs 2.7lbs. A kitten collar was the only thing that fit her then. Small breed puppy collars fit her now.


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

I second the kitten collar suggestion, that's wat mine wore at first to get them used to wearing one, it's very hard to get a puppy collar to fit them!


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

My chis are 4 and 6 pounds (full grown) and the 4 pound one has a 7 1/2" neck and the 6 pound one has an 8" neck. So for a puppy, very very small.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

My full grown chi at 5.3 lbs has a 7.8 inch neck. He has worn the same size collar since we brought him home (he was just over 3 lbs)- we just made it bigger.


----------

